# tarping ???



## Russ61 (May 19, 2011)

How long should I wait before tarping my round bales pyramid style? I've heard bales need to go through a "sweating"peroid first.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

If you have rain on the way, I'd say wait no more than 5 minutes.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Depends!

Grass hay baled at 16% or less can usually be put under tarp immediately. I usually wait 2-3 weeks for alfalfa and grass hay over 16%. Net wrapped bales won't get hurt too much if they get rained on, but I usually wait 7-10 days after a rain before I stack.

When tarping, I try to make sure that there is an air channel between the bottom and second tier bales so that air can flow through the stack.

Ralph


----------



## dubltrubl (Jul 19, 2010)

I like to wait about a week if possible. I have done it sooner but I now try to set some boards across the bales under the tarp if I do. It lets air in between the bales and the tarp. If not they'll usually get some mold where the tarp touches them due to the sweating of the bales. This is grass hay by the way.

Regards,

Steve


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I do it as soon as I have help spreading those heavy ass tarps over my hay. I have two young ladies that don't mind helping as I am moving and stacking.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

rjmoses said:


> Depends!
> 
> Grass hay baled at 16% or less can usually be put under tarp immediately. I usually wait 2-3 weeks for alfalfa and grass hay over 16%. Net wrapped bales won't get hurt too much if they get rained on, but I usually wait 7-10 days after a rain before I stack.
> 
> ...


Always wondered does the hay stay as dry under a tarp as it does in a shed


----------



## foz682 (Jan 10, 2013)

endrow said:


> Always wondered does the hay stay as dry under a tarp as it does in a shed


I don't think so, if it does happen to sweat under the tarp where does the water go? right back into them. At least in a shed it has a chance to evaporate into the air.

I've never had good luck tarping, it seems ok short term, but a few years ago we put about 80 bales on and under a tarp tied down tight with nowhere for water to obviously get in, and about 120 bales in the barn. Definitely should have fed the tarped hay first but we were trying to make room inside for equipment for the winter, went to feed the tarped hay in march or april and it was pretty much all ruined.

Maybe it was our technique, I don't know, but I certainly avoid tarping as much as possible.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

When I ran out of hay this past Spring I bought some tarped hay. I was very impressed with how well the hay looked. it was stored on a gravel bed and tarped all the way to the ground.

If the weather allows us to bale enough hay then I plan to tarp what we can not store.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> I do it as soon as I have help spreading those heavy ass tarps over my hay. I have two young ladies that don't mind helping as I am moving and stacking.


WTH? 2 young ladies?!?!?


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> WTH? 2 young ladies?!?!?


Never stop learning!

We tarp when we have to, usually large sq's. I've found it best for our climate to stack on pallets, make a peak on top of the stack by staggering the hay. This sheds water like a roof. For the sides we try to stake the tarp away from the stack. Its not necessary to have tarp go all the way to the bottom, again as long as its staked a few feet from the stack. This leaves room for air to circulate. In addition our tarps are "hay tarps". Bing that that the out side is silver. This reflects the sun and heat.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> I do it as soon as I have help spreading those heavy ass tarps over my hay. I have two young ladies that don't mind helping as I am moving and stacking.


Motivation?

Ralph


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Only people I ever get to apply for help are old druggies or young foreigners. 
NDVA must be doin something right! LOL


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

I have never tarped hay but now that I am baling part of my hay as 3x3's I am considering starting. We are in a semi-arid climate but like this past month can have some rain on it before we ship it. For a 8x54 ft stack what size and brand of tarp should I look at? What type of anchors should I get? Thankyou in advance!

Mel


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

Waterway64 said:


> I have never tarped hay but now that I am baling part of my hay as 3x3's I am considering starting. We are in a semi-arid climate but like this past month can have some rain on it before we ship it. For a 8x54 ft stack what size and brand of tarp should I look at? What type of anchors should I get? Thankyou in advance!
> 
> Mel


We purchased from this company.

http://www.tarpsupply.com/hay-tarps-hay-tarps.html

I don't remember where we got our stakes, perhaps Farmtek.

http://www.farmtek.com/farm/supplies/ProductDisplay?catalogId=15052&storeId=10001&langId=-1&division=FarmTek&productId=114752

they are the screw in type. We used bungees from the tarp to stakes.


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks for the help. I think I will get several of them. Mel


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Another idea.Breathable tarps.Kinda pricey but last for a long time.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Waterway64 said:


> Thanks for the help. I think I will get several of them. Mel


You mean several young ladies????? Lol


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Young ladies are where its at. They are agile, mobile and hostile if need be. They can climb up a stack as fast as a cat can lick its you know what! I have never had a problem with tarped hay. The only problem is the longevity. 3-4 years max. I would love to find something that lasts longer and is affordable. Hey, when the barn gets full like this year, you gotta do what you have to do.


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

Rather than using stakes lay tie down ropes on the ground before putting the bales in the yard. Use the weight of the bales to hold the tarp down tight.

If possible stack the bales on a 4" bed of rocks to keep the moisture from whicking up from the ground.

In theory the cost of the tarp will be paid for by hay saved in three years.

In theory the cost of the rocks will be paid for by hay saved the first year

As for round bales sweating that depends on the condition of the hay when baled.

Ideal is dry stems and damp leaves. To do this the hay has to be dried way down and be way too dry to bale going into sunset. Then bale that night or the next day using the night dew to dampen the leaves. In theory the stems will be less than 10% moisture and the leaves can be just over 20% moisture. This way we save total dry matter as well as nutritional quality.

Regardless you will have what you get.
Bale late in the afternoon baling 15% moisture hay and you can loose most of the leaves and might have a bale of damp stems. In that case leave the bales sitting out in the field so they have air on all sides, until they cool off. L


----------

